

Who Wants a Pre-Owned Space Shuttle? Everyone. - ChrisArchitect
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/09/science/space/09shuttle.html

======
ChrisArchitect
would be funny if it was someone like Richard Branson or John Carmack vying
for these instead... to burn them!

